# Snowbird, east coast snowboarder



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I take it you have never been out west? If you are that concerned just use the lifts that also service Intermediate trails. There are a lot of choices, but if you can, visit Brighton while you are in SLC.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

If the conditions are good I would say go. Heck, even if it isn't great you should still go. Especially if you've never been out west. The views will help you ride on their tougher blues and maybe you can find some 'easy' diamond to learn on. I would also practice riding diamonds out on your local hill before you go if you can. Some of the blues are steeper than out east. I went out there over 15 years ago in spring conditions. Icy in the morning. Ruts with roots sticking out on some runs. It was pretty interesting...lol

Definitely hit up Brighton. I happened to catch the snow my last two days there. Fun place. Or if you think you'll have the legs get a pass so you can ride both Brighton and Solitude. They have a connecting trail to the other resort. Snowbasin is further up north along with Powder Mountain. If it snows big hit up powder if you can.


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

If you want to go to Snowbird, you should definitely go. There is plenty of terrain there you would like.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

Great! I'll definitely put Snowbird and Brighton on the list.
I've only been to Whistler for a day last season...also in March. And I promised myself to ride back in the west again.

I'm just concerned about the weather. It will hit in the high 70F (20C•) in Utah. That's like summer here!


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

I was about at your level my first trip out west from the east coast. As long as you're in good shape you'll be fine. Runs are longer and steeper in some cases, but the big plus is no ice! I've been on blues out there that would definitely be a black on the east coast and a lot more drop so it can be challenging but that's what we like. Enjoy! I can't wait to get back to the Rockys next season.


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

The altitude will bother you more than the runs


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

timmytimmytimmy said:


> The altitude will bother you more than the runs


True for some, not for others. My wife is not bothered at all. I will be lightheaded the entire time and worse if I don't constantly hydrate. My second trip to winter park, the first night I thought my head was going to explode..


----------



## gulfcoasted (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm from Florida and prior to this month had done all my skiing in NC. Here's what I learned from my 5 day stay at breck

1. The whole argument of a blue out west is a black on the east is bull. If you are blessed with good snow I'd even venture to say that skiing out west is even easier. I struggled on the icy and narrow double black in NC and had no problems doing the hike-to doubles and bowls at breck. 

2. The altitude sucks, but if you chug water you will probably be fine. I took cellfood which is supposed to acidify your blood, whether or not it was beneficial I don't know but I only had one run from the top of the imperial lift where I got a little lightheaded for no apparent reason.

3. Trees are fun, and hurt. I had never even seen a tree run and jumped right into blacks. Steep learning curve though, by the end of the trip trees were some of my favorite parts.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

Altitude is serious but not always an issue. It can hit you sometimes and not others. Definitely pay attention to how you feel and stay hydrated. If you feel lightheaded, nauseous or irritable you might want to take it easy.

That said, I've never had issues with altitude at the elevations you'll be boarding at Snowbird. I've never boarded much above 9,000 feet so can't say much about Colorado heights. I've climbed well above that (14K) and biked at close to 12,000 and definitely had less energy and the few times I've been above 13K I've felt less than stellar.

As for Snowbird, been there 3 times and as pointed out you can go all the way from the top to bottom while staying on blue runs. It's a fun mountain with terrain for everyone. Conditions make a lot of difference. Once we had a good dump and it was awesome, another time it was firm groomers and flat light which made it challenging.

Make sure you go down to the Tram House for a drink at the end of the day at least once, pretty cool place.

And as mentioned if you have time hit Brighton and maybe Solitude while there, in fact I would recommend either of those over Snowbird for the weekend.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

gulfcoasted said:


> I'm from Florida and prior to this month had done all my skiing in NC. Here's what I learned from my 5 day stay at breck
> 
> 1. The whole argument of a blue out west is a black on the east is bull. If you are blessed with good snow I'd even venture to say that skiing out west is even easier. I struggled on the icy and narrow double black in NC and had no problems doing the hike-to doubles and bowls at breck.
> 
> ...


Key word is "IF" you are blessed with good snow, when there's not the ungroomed double blacks can be tough to navigate and steep, tight tree runs get sketchy if your not a strong rider. I agree that tree runs are a blast, but at Snowbird in particular you can end up in some super gnarly terrain if you drop into the trees not knowing where your going. They also have lots of cliff drops and unmarked obstacles so I'd recommend you stick to the groomed runs and cat tracks until you get a feel for the mountain.


----------



## rafavilardo (Feb 21, 2014)

Snowbird? Just Go! Do not think about it! Snowbird was something totally different for me (I'm also from the East)!
Altitude is not that bad! Colorado is even worse!
You'll probably go for the diamonds! The "chip's run" (big blue) is so narrow and has so many merges that you won't like!
Don't forget to go to mineral basin, that's the best part of the mountain! If you prefer blues, "Junior's powder paradise" and "Mark Malu Fork" will make your day!

Damn it, how I miss this place!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about altitude. I've been to Whistler, Snowbird multiple times with no problems. That is until the last time I went, which was just 3 weeks ago. First day I was nauseous and winded at Powder mountain. I thought it was just jet lag or hunger. Couldn't figure it out. I'd eat, take two bites and feel full. Same feeling when I try to drink water. I wouldn't worry about the altitude sickness.

You'll have fun. Just be smart if you find yourself on tough, unfamiliar terrain. Watch for cliff warning signs. On the weekend I hit up snowbasin. Even though the lot was full there was lots of space and no lines in the bowls.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

SBK said:


> Altitude is serious but not always an issue. It can hit you sometimes and not others. Definitely pay attention to how you feel and stay hydrated. If you feel lightheaded, nauseous or irritable you might want to take it easy...........Conditions make a lot of difference. Once we had a good dump and it was awesome, another time it was firm groomers and flat light which made it challenging...


I was at Vail and Keystone three days ago, altitude sickness hits me the day after. I had a thumping headache but nothing too serious.



Brewtown said:


> Key word is "IF" you are blessed with good snow, when there's not the ungroomed double blacks can be tough to navigate and steep, tight tree runs get sketchy if your not a strong rider.....


So I'm here in Salt Lake City and it hasn't snowed since two weeks. Heck, I even went mountain biking cause of the warm weather! I'm going to Brighton first for a confident boost then heading to Snowbird the next day. I'm anxious that it might be icy...:scared2:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

twoneil said:


> I was at Vail and Keystone three days ago, altitude sickness hits me the day after. I had a thumping headache but nothing too serious.
> 
> So I'm here in Salt Lake City and it hasn't snowed since two weeks. Heck, I even went mountain biking cause of the warm weather! I'm going to Brighton first for a confident boost then heading to Snowbird the next day. I'm anxious that it might be icy...:scared2:


The altitude in Utah isn't as bad as CO, you should be fine. My buddy who has had BAD altitude sickness every year in CO had no issues at the SLC resorts this year. 

As warm as it's been it should be more slushy than icy and you really have nothing to be anxious about. My advice was just to be cautious about dropping into the trees where you can't see what kind of terrain you're getting yourself into.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Magnum626 said:


> I wouldn't worry about altitude. I've been to Whistler, Snowbird multiple times with no problems. That is until the last time I went, which was just 3 weeks ago. First day I was nauseous and winded at Powder mountain. I thought it was just jet lag or hunger. Couldn't figure it out. I'd eat, take two bites and feel full. Same feeling when I try to drink water. I wouldn't worry about the altitude sickness.
> 
> You'll have fun. Just be smart if you find yourself on tough, unfamiliar terrain. Watch for cliff warning signs. On the weekend I hit up snowbasin. Even though the lot was full there was lots of space and no lines in the bowls.


Whistler is really low. Utah is intermediate. I get winded easily in Utah. My body was going to explode in Colorado.

You'll be fine in Snowbird. Plenty of Blue runs no matter which lift you take just choose your trails wisely. Lots of blue stuff on the front of the mountain skier's right too. Plenty of mellow trails off the backside. I actually thought the mountain was mellow compared to what I kept hearing, but I didn't hike anywhere either.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> I wouldn't worry about altitude. I've been to Whistler, Snowbird multiple times with no problems. That is until the last time I went, which was just 3 weeks ago. First day I was nauseous and winded at Powder mountain. I thought it was just jet lag or hunger. Couldn't figure it out. I'd eat, take two bites and feel full. Same feeling when I try to drink water. I wouldn't worry about the altitude sickness.
> 
> You'll have fun. Just be smart if you find yourself on tough, unfamiliar terrain. Watch for cliff warning signs. On the weekend I hit up snowbasin. Even though the lot was full there was lots of space and no lines in the bowls.


The problem with altitude sickness is you never know whether you will be affected or not. Some people are and some aren't and there is no correlation to fitness as to whether you will be affected or not. 

You won't know until you get there. I agree you shouldn't worry about it but don't be totally shell shocked if you do. Hydration is the best thing, second only to acclimatization. My second time out, I carried a backpack with a water bladder and sipped all day. Hydrating all the time will only help your chances.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

*Conquered Snowbird!! WOOHOO!*

Snowbird was the most challenging and scariest mountain of all!.. for me at-least.

Not because of the steep slopes, nooo...., it's the narrow catwalks!
On one run I just gave up on them and went on a black run. It was amazing!

Challenging & scary, but what an experience!


----------



## strycker (Jan 28, 2015)

snowbrdr said:


> The problem with altitude sickness is you never know whether you will be affected or not. Some people are and some aren't and there is no correlation to fitness as to whether you will be affected or not.
> 
> You won't know until you get there. I agree you shouldn't worry about it but don't be totally shell shocked if you do. Hydration is the best thing, second only to acclimatization. My second time out, I carried a backpack with a water bladder and sipped all day. Hydrating all the time will only help your chances.


This is true. We prepared for the worst going to CO for the first time to ski and snowboard in Breckenridge. Got there and nothing. Not a single issue with the altitude. Read to take ibuprofen and drink lots of water the week before. Had a great 5 days in the end. Now just to get back out there.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

The conditions at snowbird are the worst I've lived through. I seriously suggest going to colorado or somewhere with more snow.


----------



## twoneil (Feb 15, 2015)

Bamfboardman said:


> The conditions at snowbird are the worst I've lived through. I seriously suggest going to colorado or somewhere with more snow.


That's why I'm heading to Whistler next week!... wait it's raining there!?

I should have stayed east... closer to home


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Haha, spring conditions can make certain parts of the bird a bit sketchy. But it's still a great experience!


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Magnum626 said:


> Haha, spring conditions can make certain parts of the bird a bit sketchy. But it's still a great experience!


:facepalm1:
The bird so far has only gotten roughly 250 inches this season, on the worst season we've EVER HAD we had 320 inches by this point. The bird isn't sketchy it's damn near unrideable.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^I can only imagine. When I was there a few weeks ago at Snowbasin and Powder, people were like, there's soooo much exposure. Well here I am thinking, so I see some trees and shrubs there on the sides and scattered all around, I don't see what the big deal is. Well heck, dude then tells me I shouldn't be able to see any shrubs or bushes. I guess you guys are spoiled out there. I'll take your terrain with the worse snow season over my snow with my catskills/poconos resorts.

Another one of the reasons I didn't go to Snowbird when I was in Utah 3 weeks ago. Heck I didn't even go during the storm 3/2 and 3/3 because I wasn't sure where the 'good' spots were at the bird. Besides they would be tracked out pretty quickly from what I understand. So instead I was at Brighton, got first chair during that storm and was waist and chest deep in some spots in the trees. And able to demo from Never Summer two days in a row was a cool bonus. Even took a run with NS reps Nick and Everett. Great guys.

I can't imagine how bad it was. When I went years ago early March there was a narrow run. I guess you can call it a natural halfpipe with walls of trees and dirt around me. Snow was so sparse we had to hop over the roots of the trees that were around us. And the snow that was there was probably Ice if you were crazy enough to go ride in the morning. Nuts.


----------

